# Pet chats???



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Why can I not find a pet chat? Well I find them but theyre either flooded with porn, no one else is there, or it costs money. Anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

had any luck finding a petchat, peacedove?

ummmm...what exactly is a pet chat? if you want to talk about pets, i'll be glad to talk about my crew.

or is it your pet that is going to be doing the talking? :shock:

:wink: terri


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I know one chat related to guinea-pigs - but you must speak Finnish, if you really wanna follow it... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Terri, what's your crew made up of ?

Fur, feathers, scales ?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well, one bought and paid for 15 year old black miniture poodle. he is my senior citizen, gets anything he wants now, have built little stools and placed them everywhere because his little bones give way when he tries to jump, is deaf but can hear high pitched whistles...if he chooses. all the other dogs bow to his toothless snarls-Ramsey

one, picked up on the side of the road because she was trying to get "in" to passing cars on a freezing winter's night, pointer/lab mix around 4 years old. i thought i could find her owner's. wrong. she was wild as hell and it took us 3 months to calm her down. now we can't get her out of the bed. - Lucy

one, beautiful full blooded springer spaniel. my daughter found this one all matted up to the point his tail was all but matted to his rear end. very underweight. we were to keep him until they moved. went to get him "fixed" and was told he had heartworms.  cried and cussed out people who don't take care of their pets and leave them to die. :evil: paid the big bucks. he is around 7, quite the lover and also likes to lay in bed if nothing interesting is going on. will also break thru lattice work and completely dig under dogwood trees in search of whatever he thinks is under there. - Caleb

one, border collie/australian shepherd mix. also keeping for daughter awaiting this infamous "move". she found her at a no kill shelter. one of eight. she was the most skittish and my daughter thought the least adoptable. of course that meant she was the one to be brought home. beautiful dog, high energy and after 2 years has come around a lot as far as acceptance of strangers. - Kiera

lastly, one little black dog that the vet said she wouldn't caution a guess as to what she has in her! i was looking for a replacement dog for my dad the other night on petfinder.com and saw one that looks just like her. they called her a pug/jack russell mix. put it this way, my husband says she's fat, i say she just has a little head on a too big body. son-in-law picked this one up outside a drugstore. keeping her until *the* move, also. she is sweet, overprotective ( had to work on the barking concept), and will burrow under the covers at night if you are too asleep to keep her out.- Piper

so there's my list. love them all, but am ready for some of them to go to there furr-ever home with my daughter and her husband. they are loving and fun and create quite a family.

sorry to rattle on...but you know, i couldn't just say "i have 5 dogs". where's the story in that ? 

how about you, I ? anyone else?
terri*


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

No luck finding a pet chat. I LOVE animals. I have a dog at my mom's house although she will call her HER dog. Her name is Sable, she's about 8 yrs old and is spoiled rotten. My sister bought her in Chicago at a festival for 20 bucks and a pack of cigarettes around 8 yrs ago. The guy said she was a lab/rott mix. But we don't know for sure. She thinks she's human.

I had a cat at my mom's house, but she passed away last february, she was around 20 yrs old. We had her since I was like 5... enough of that story...

I bought a cat and named her Chloe... my boyfriend calls her the devil. She beat up on Sable and she beats up on the dogs my boyfriend and I have now. They'll be sleeping and she'll run up and swat them in the face and then run away. She bites hard. But she really is sweet, honest.

Brandy and Heidi live with me, my bf, and Chloe the cat. We got Brandy in March and Heidi just last week... she was just named Sat. night. We had a vote for the name. I was kinda hoping for the name Asia... but in the end we let the puppy choose out of pieces of paper with names on them and she chose Heidi twice... so Heidi she is.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I wanted to find a pet chat for some advice. My dog Brandy just does not listen when we're outdoors. She keeps getting away from me chasing squirrels and bunnies. And now that we have Heidi, they tangle me up, the neighbors must be laughing they're asses off at me. And my couch is ruined! We tried bitter apple spray but it didn't work. So now our couch has no cushions. And... my bf wants my cat declawed... she almost got the puppy, Heidi in the eye. But Heidi is gonna be a big german shepherd and Brandy is a german shepherd/rottweiler mix so I think the cat should be able to defend herself if necessary. And I just think it's cruel to declaw her, she LOVES her claws and sharpens them constantly... I'm afraid she'll fall into a great depression if I were to have them taken from her.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Let�s pet chat here! (Although I just ordered Finnish instruction tapes to do the guinea- pig thing.







)

Never say �Brandy Come!� unless you are sure she will (set up and excited and dashing for a treat or something, or having no choice, being on a leash.) Be gentle but say it only once and don�t allow the dog to do anything else. Repeat 40,000 times, keeping it fun for her with 80,000 "God Dogs"

We have two cats, and now a new puppy that is not exactly a friend to felines, but I just hope that, with time, he will get used to them. In the mean time, I make sure they have places to escape with baby gates and such, where they can get to but where Spike can�t. (He doesn�t try to hurt them, his bites are inhibited, but he is a little rough and chases them off. )

The puppy was a rescue dog, a tiny little 7 or 8 (best guess) week old guy who looked to me to be a Black Lab. I thought it would be cool to have a lab because he would be a sweet tempered easy to teach dog. But he is now taller and rangy, has grown a wiry coat, lets a ball or a frisbee bounce off his nose, and is fixated on the ground rather than anything else. And I have realized the worst�god no, some kind of terrier







!

I can understand herding breeds, what they are and what they want and what they love to do�the beautiful effortless gating, the impressive awareness, the profound intelligence. Spikey�s joy in life is digging for moles, and while I can see he will be pretty good at it, it is just not as aesthetically pleasing to watch. But I love him already, and he is so sweet (when tired), crawling up into bed with me every night and lying just as close as he can get.

Puppies are Puppies and they will chew stuff. Spike will weave his way through all his crap�-toys and nylabones and ropes and everything--to dig out a lighter somewhere, a pair of glasses, a shoe, or anything he can sense he shouldn�t have. I put a cover on the couch, say �stop that� a thousand times, shove some alternative thing into his mouth, and tell him that _now_ he is a good dog. He is learning, as will Heidi, about chewing stuff.

I need to find something we can do together to give him some kind of purpose he can enjoy, ( he_ is _a working dog) and to keep him well exercised (he has tons of energy and will tear around the house at night if he has not been worn out a little) Something also that is not as boring for me as throwing stuff to chase or just walking around. He is lightning fast and we might try some agility stuff when a class opens up in a month or so, if he shows any aptitude.

Oh, and about the cats. Both were cast-offs and were already de-clawed. I talked to the really good vet in town about his thoughts on de-clawing, and he made a face. But the conclusion was, that although he doesn't like the idea of causing pain, there are pain killers availabe for the cat while recovering, that it won't last for ever, and that if it means someone will give a cat a good home rather than not, more good than harm comes from it, and he does a lot of de-clawing.

That�s pet-chat for today, although like most of you, I could go on (and on and on.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

> he is now taller and rangy, has grown a wiry coat, lets a ball or a frisbee bounce off his nose, and is fixated on the ground rather than anything else. And I have realized the worst?god no, some kind of terrier !


LOL...yep. you're screwed now, lol..

I adore this thread. Peacedove, I had to laugh at the imbalance between your gentle Name and the jungle of raw passions and violence that describe your actual living situation!

Critters, as Dreamer calls them. Man, life would not be good without them.

I adore dogs, never met one I didn't love. Cats are equally wonderful, but I've never had that extraordinary bond with one the way I have with my boo critter, so I'm slightly prejudiced. Although I must add that cats love ME - adopted two strays, finally pawned them off on a boyfriend who is a cat sucker, so all are happy now.

My dog (a shih-tzu of grand handsomeness) is also part terrier somewhere in his past...he lives to dig, to chase squirrels with a vengeance (and after a long day in the park, he will nap on the floor while making little "rrrrffff!' sounds in his dreams and flipping his feet as he continues to chase them in slumber).

He sleeps on my shoulder, lives in my arms (when not digging or chasing things, lol)

Gotta love those pets.

Janine
p.s. Peacedove, even with claws, your cat is no match for two large dogs, lol...I'd consider the declawing....a scratch in the eye can blind a pet....and cat's best defense against big playful dogs is not to fight back, but to jump someplace high where big scary dogs cannot reach her.

p.p.s. Ditto what DaliaLama said = puppies will chew everything. NOTHING you can really do about it. That won't last though. My dog would never chew anything that's not his now, but as a pup he chewed the moulding on the wall, lol.....looked like I'd had a wild badger living in my home.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Just re-read the whole thread and I love it too. Thinking about the male that I showed and worked with and loved brings tear to eye and I want to show off.

[....lost pic  )

And I think I agree with Jannine about the claws. I think they all get used to sharing the same space by staring at each other, the dogs and the cats, while the former can not get at the latter. Thanks guys. I have love in my heart this afternon


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, all I have to say to this, if I get drawn in
I'll start weeping, is

From Left to Right:
*Mr. Boo Radley* - Miscreant and Border Teeeeeeeeeerrrrier. He owns the house and all critters in it, including the humans.
*Mr. Slim Pickens* - Coolest cat, may he R.I.P.
*Miss Amazing Gracie* - a lovey even though she eats paper
and gets a little bit startled now and again, LOL

My sweet critters are back in L.A. But even after not
having seen me in 3 years, they remembered me!!!
Hurts so much not to have them. Slim DID come out
here to live, but he passed away, in my arms 24 hours
after his arrival. Had to put the old guy down. But he
waited to see me before he left.

"Bless the beasts and the children
For in this world they have no voice
They have no choice"

Ah, and four kitties outside! (L.A.) All neutered/spayed/well cared for!
Miss 'em all.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I have really enjoyed the stories and the pic. Lock your doors, Dreamer, I'm coming after those dogs!

I was a cat lover once. You know how people say "I love you, I'm just not "in" love with you."? Well, that's where I am with cats. I do like them...just don't want one.

Peacedove, this story is especially for you and your declawing dilemma. Years ago, when poodle was younger, my daughter finally begged enough to bring a 4 month old kitten from a shelter into the fold. Emily...sounds like such a sweet name, doesn't it? What a psycho cat from hell she turned out to be! She lived to torment Ramsey. Laid in wait for him constantly. Would come dropping out of the sky and land on him and do all kinds of cat slaps around his face as he wildly blinked his eyes scared to death. Then she would scratch off and rip and tear all over the place knocking over plants and being psycho. Knocking over plants was her favorite nighttime activity.

Anyway, back to the declawing. I did wind up having her declawed. This could turn in to something like the benzo debates because there are definitely two schools of thought. I will only state that wild little Emily didn't miss a beat as far as pain. I had to shred newspaper to put in her litter box for a week or two. She still found boxing the poodle, and at that time my 90 pound golden retriever, to be great sport.

Whatever happened to sweet little Emily. The gal that boards my animals found her a lovely home and the people there thought she was precious. So we all lived happily ever after. :wink:

Sure do hate we can't see pictures of everyone's animals. I tried to post mine some time ago, but to no avail.

Terriers are the zaniest and craziest of breeds. If you can get a little age on them they are great. I've recently been around some Cairns. Wild things they are.

Post us a picture of those Briard's, Dalia. What handsome beast they are!

Still waiting to see if I has any pets.

Take care all,
terri


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

(not mine but pretty close)


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I had a cat but she passed away.
She was ill, she had a broken leg that did not heal, and her eyes were infected.I think she was just too old.

I have a friend in utah and he has seven dogs. One of them is a shewolf.
Man, this wolf is reserved. Totally different from the other dogs.

The dogs are easy going, very vivid. They have fun and fool around. But the wolf is different. Very unaproachable and reserved. I feel with her cause I am like the same. Very shy and painfully withdrawn sometimes.
There are things though that get me out of my shell, but the wolf is never extroverted. But not insecure either, just pretty calm. It seems like she doesnt belong to civilisation. Like she has no place to live although she has plenty of companions. I think thats even true. She has no real home because she belongs to another place.

There is a dog among the seven that is like the sportster. I used to go for walks with him. I would take a tennis ball with me and I would throw it into the brooklet that happens to run through the fields. The embankment is rather steep, so the dog would use it as a stepping stone to dive into the water. It never was a real dive, he would just hit the water flat with his belly. But he really got airborne all the time before hitting the water though. He would grab the ball and bring it back to me, and in addition to the ball the would bring all the water in his fur too, always loading it onto me. After a walk I usually was prepared to have a shower and wash all my clothes, hahaha.

Once this dog had an unpleasant encounter with a skunk. My friend came up with the idea to rub the dog's fur with tomato juice in order to get the stench out.
Well, we had to hunt the dog with the garden hose. Somehow he did not want to be tidy.
But once we got him all wet he gave up. He had the juice rubbed into his fur and made no complaints. When he realized that it was like a massage, he looked like a king. Head up, eyes closed and enjoying every second.
After all he was very proud of the extra treatment. Probably he thought that it had been a game or something because neither he nor the other dogs seemed to realize the stench.
Unfortunately I dont have a foto, you would enjoy it.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hee, I wanna introduce my pets too (among my mother's and sister's animals)... The cutie in my avatar is Mango - may she rest in peace in cats' heaven. She passed away two years ago because of a car accident.  She was only 5 and half years old at that time, so it was very sad... She lived in town Lappeenranta with my mother and little siblings.

At the moment I and my boyfriend have two really really sweet guinea-pigs, neutered male Kolumbus and his girlfriend Kamomilla. Kolumbus is the more quiet and peaceful one, when Kamomilla is a very lively little creature. Both like basilica, carrots and tomato very much, and they love it when their 'parents' come home in the evening. Especially Kamomilla is so happy when the whole crew is at home, she is always running around the cavy cage at that time. Kolumbus is a bit cautious when they are allowed to walk outside their cage, but Kamomilla likes to examine every place. She is a very curious one!

Oh - my favourite animals are definitely guinea-pigs and cats. Too bad that my boyfriend is allergic to cats. Well, at least I can still meet cats when I visit my mother and my littlesister in Lappeenranta, as they have taken two cats, cousins Napalmi (male) and Termiitti (female). You'll guess what their names mean in English. 8) Both of them are sooooo cute - I wish I could have cats too, but I'm glad we can enjoy our guinea-pigs' company.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

so who is going to guess the meaning of Ninnu's family kittens?

okay...ummm...i know this can't be right but it is the obvious english choice from the "looks" of the names.

Napalm and Termite? Which would be like a big explosion and a bug? 

Interersting reading about your friends wolf, I. In some way we probably could all relate to an inner bond with a certain animal.

am i even close with the names Ninnu ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

What about napalm and dynamite? hahaha.

Or nepalese and warmblood? (from thermal)

Or napkin and turmoil?

Hahaha, thats all really silly.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

terri* said:


> Napalm and Termite? Which would be like a big explosion and a bug?
> 
> am i even close with the names Ninnu ?


Yes, you guessed the names right. About the meaning behind their names - both napalm and termites are very dangerous to their surroundings. I think that's why my little siblings chose those names, cuz the cats arrived to Lappeenranta as young and extremely lively kittens, who use to runrunRUN around the house also now... :wink:


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Okay... I swear I posted this last night, but it seems to have disappeared or something. So anyway... 3 goin' on 4 month old Heidi keeps humping 9 month old Brandy. Now I know girl dogs hump other girl dogs.... Sable would do this not to mention she would try to hump me which was kinda scary cuz she's so huge... But Heidi is just a baby... why does she have this humping action goin' already? Brandy doesn't hump anything, well maybe once or twice, but Heidi has been doing this everyday this past week. It worries me.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

To the best of my understanding, humping is not sexual, but a symbol of domination. Girl dogs do it as well as boy dogs.

I have laughed myself senseless seeing my girl 60lb Lab Mix hump my 20lb male Border Terrier, he looks so damned humiliated. It is hysterical. She's even carried him around in her mouth... his head, LOL.

She is such a sweetie, but I think there is simply an instinct to be dominant... to be top dog. And my dogs do this only in play, inside the house.

Boo, the Border also tries to hump Gracie the Lab Mix. Now that is a hoot.

Don't think it's something to worry about, just something to hoot over.

Before I forget, a great book re: training pups that helped me train both of my babies was by "The Monks of New Skete" ... it was a rigorous training schedule, but the pups were very obedient within two weeks. Using the outdoors as their toilette  etc.

Unfortunately, having left them with my husband now for 3 years, wow, nearly 4 (we're separated) he has allowed them to become so disobedient. Boo has corrupted Gracie with his terrier ways. She is actually still a pretty good girl. But man, those dogs eat ANYTHING going out on a walk.

With Gracie, still mainly paper, LOL.

D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I really liked the book on raising and training your puppy. The Monks have got quite a collection of books out there. Here's from amazon.com about a book I hadn't heard of called *I and Dog*.

*"The Monks of New Skete have been breeding, raising, and training German Shepherds for more than thirty years at their Cambridge, New York, monastery.* Their perennial bestseller, *How to Be Your Dog?s Best Friend,* is considered a classic in the dog-training field. First published in 1978, and completely revised and updated in 2002, the book has brought the Monks international acclaim for their successful mixture of discipline and love. Their second book, *The Art of Raising a Puppy*, was also a bestseller. Together, the two titles have sold close to one million copies.

Now, the Monks of New Skete reflect on the amazing bond that dogs and their owners share in the lavishly illustrated gift book, *I & DOG.* Celebrating this special relationship through words and images, the Monks offer a simple message: we could do worse than to learn from dogs ? about ourselves, about our spirituality, and about God.

Taking readers on an eloquent exploration of the profound attachment between human and dog, this 80-page hardcover book features inspirational passages from the Monks of New Skete combined with more than fifty spectacular black and white and color images taken by talented photographers John Sann and Monique Stauder. Distilling all the wisdom and insight that the Monks have gained over the years living with and training these special creatures, this beautiful book pays homage to our extraordinary connection with our dogs.

*In keeping with their philosophy, the Monks stress that love grows through respect, understanding and nurturing, and that it is humans? responsibility to listen and learn from our canine partners."*

Ah, Hell, I'm weepin' again.
L,
D


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks Dreamer... if only I could use my library card, I'd check that book out. I owe money for overdue books and I'm pretty broke lately. But anyway... I have heard that humping can also be a dominance thing. It's weird though... we just got Heidi and she's younger and smaller than Brandy. Although her paws are huge. We try to give Brandy the most attention cuz I was taught that's what you're supposed to do when you get a new pet..... the old pet gets their treats first, get petted first, etc. Basically the older pet is top dog. But Heidi is quite feisty and Brandy is submissive to her at times. It looks like the new baby is going to become top dog. Do I just sit back and let this happen.... or should I intervene in squabbles and humping incidents. :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Oh, peacedove, just sit back and let it happen, or you'll end up being humped, too!

Dogs work out their own heirarchy and there is very very little humans can do to successfully change the direction it goes in. The important thing is that your older dog knows YOU adore her, and that she is still Number One in your eyes (in terms of affection, devotion, etc...) because dogs are so sensitive to their master's love/devotion.

But the canines will decide among themselves who is to be Pack Leader. And if your older dog is relegated to submissive status, that will be fine. Just like with people, if we try to FORCE things too much, that will create anxiety and more stress in the long run. Let nature rule, and everyone will settle into their appropriate places in the pack and be happier for it.

Remember, wolves have been handling these problems since the dawn of time. We humans arrogantly think we need to "help" and all we do is confuse everyone involved! Hump on. grin

Peace,
Janine
your family sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks Janine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

A fellow I used to work with had a wife whose elderly mother died. The mother's dog, an adorable Pomerian named Shady, was at her side the entire illness. After she finally died, he wouldn't leave the bed...kept lying right in the center of the bed where they'd slept, and growled at anyone to tried to pick him up.

The guy I worked with and his wife adopted little Shady and he acclimated very well...they were not dog people at all, but fell in love with the beast. Richard would drive upstate on weekends and Shady insisted on riding ON his lap while he drove! He complained every Monday..."well, if I put him in his carrier, he carries on....it's easier to just wedge him under my arm, he likes to watch the road with me..." LOL

One of Shady's shadier traits however, is that he enjoyed climbing on the wife and trying to hump her arm, lol..he would "rrruuffff....eerrrrfrfrrrr..." make that little whiny/sexual bark/snarl and leap around her and try to climb her arm. LOLOLOL

They finally went to a pet expert. Expert's diagnosis was as follows:
"He really likes you."

LOLOL
critters.
gotta love 'em
J


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

hahahahaha, could wet myself laughing :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Very fun line of chatter. BTW, my daughter's small black female tries to jump all the other dogs in an attempt to be head bitch. Nothing like seeing my near toothless miniture poodle give her a good growl and toothless grimace as he dives at her to get off of him. All the dogs at the house let him be the boss and hit the floor if he goes "postal" on them. Really funny to see. lol

Love the "expert" diagnosis! :lol:

Dreamer, my brother's fiancee weeps over happy animal stories, sad animal stories or inbetween ones. Now I see you weep over written animal knowledge. What a kind hearted lot we are. 

I imagine all of us come from the school of thought:

Never trust anyone that doesn't like animals.

terri


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

My mom just bought a dog for herself and my brother.
That's a real cute dog I must say.
Hes 8 weeks old now. He runs and jumps around. Hes a real cute dog.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

My brother calls him Spooky!
Real cute this dog.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I just thought it was funny... I keep losing my tequila.... and I keep finding it in Heidi's mouth! She doesn't drink it she just knaws at the bottle.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok now that I'm sober I realize I sound like an irresponsible mother.  I always keep alcohol out of their reach... except when I'm drinking by the computer, and that was what I was doing last night.... blah.


----------



## One Child (Nov 1, 2004)

When I was little, we used to have cats living with us. Once we had eight cats at the same time. I wish I hadn't developed allergy a few years ago, when I was still living with my parents. I would give anything to be able to have a cat once again, but I think that won't be possible.  The picture below isn't of any of my little friends, but it looks just like one. She was called Chanel and she was a sacred birman. She also gave birth to a cute baby boy "Untamo", who is now eleven years old and lives with my aunt.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i have a houseful/garden full of pets.....

heres my list....

JASPER....the dog....who i have owned for 11 years i got him when he was 6 weeks old...

ARNIE.. the cat
MOLLY..the cat
CLIVE..the cat
KAT..the cat
SMUDGE..the kitten

******..the gerbil
EBONEY..the gerbil
STANDY.. the gerbil
WERBIL..the gerbil

SADIE...a beautiful long haired rabbit
TUTTER..the rabbit
LOLA..the rabbit

CLARISSA..the guniea pig
BELLA..the guniae pig and lastly PETAL..the guniea pig


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

i love all your pet stories! I also have lots of animal friends:
Chi my gorgeous ratbag akita girl, just turned two. Bodie my adorable blue heeler x dalmation who tells us when Chi is up to something she shouldn't be, he is 11. Then six cats!! Ranging from 8-20 years young.Three boys and three girls just like the brady bunch! Two parrots-one was found wandering down the street-we think looking for love-and my boss(a vet) was caring for her, but feeding her only on potatoe chips so i decided she needed a healthier lifestyle so took her on and got her a mate. and lastly a horse who spends his days filling his belly and hanging out with his mate-my aunties horse. i am also not going to be able to controll myself and have to respond to some things written earlier. I think declawing is illegal here, just the same i don't agree with it. You can actually get the nails clipped like a dogs and it works just as well. Yes humping is a dominance thing but can also be a hormonal thing. For dogs/puppys that chew-provide alternatives.pups chew for many reasons-teething, exploration, and boredom are some. Kongs are great- fill them with wheatbix or peanut butter or dog food and it keeps them occupied for ages, just be sure to get apropriate size for your dog. For getting your dog to come whilst out, can use a long piece of rope and when you call reel them in, give treat and let them go again! Make sure that when you call them you don't always then leave the park or put the lead back on-if a dog associates coming with end of fun then of course hes going to avoid going back to you. if he knows he gets good things-food, a pat ect.. when he's called then his more likely to come back to you. Also call him/her when when your feeding their meals-you can have a destinct whistle or call. Dogs learn alot by association- so he/she will learn that that call or whistle means food. you also should start recall training-come when called-when theres little distraction and then work up to more and more distraction as your dog gets better at responding. hope that helps. sorry i cant help myself with pet stuff its what i do for a living and what i do for love!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I have one thing to say


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

ShyTiger said:


> I think declawing is illegal here, just the same i don't agree with it.


Agree with you totally, Tiger.

And add to that the even _more_ loathsome practice of severing dog's vocal cords to eliminate 'nuisance' barking.

To be sure, that's one of my least favorite sounds (especially indoors). But still, I don't see how _anyone_ could ever do that to a dog.

And g-funk, that is one photogenic animal, even _with_ only one eye!

e


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

oh my god they do that? that is awful. I just don't understand some people

that is my handsome puddy up there! (he got run over, hence the wonky arrangement of his face)


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

It always amazes me that people get a dog- often for protection and then complain when the dog does what it was bred to do. There is usually a reason behind barking-finding out what is motivating a dog to bark and then removing the motivation works much better. Also picking a apropraite breed of dog helps. You can actually teach a dog a command to stop barking-You teach them the "speak" command first and then the "quiet" command. You can then just use the "quiet" command when barking is becomming excessive. I also dislike tail docking and ear croping. Dogs are perfect the way they are born it's about time people stop putting thier ideas on what a dog should look like and just enjoy what they are-Angels in fur!-I LOVE DOGS!! P.s I love the photo! He looks like a big smooger!


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

ShyTiger said:


> It always amazes me that people get a dog- often for protection and then complain when the dog does what it was bred to do.


Me too. But then, our dogs were deposited on us by my brother and his first wife after they divorced (_neither_ wanted custody,lol!).



> There is usually a reason behind barking


Not _ours_.



> -finding out what is motivating a dog to bark and then removing the motivation works much better.


Of course, you're talking about _normal_ dogs here, I presume. (With our pack, cupping one's hands over one's ears seems the only effective approach.)



> Also picking a apropraite breed of dog helps.


See first reply.



> You can actually teach a dog a command to stop barking-You teach them the "speak" command first and then the "quiet" command. You can then just use the "quiet" command when barking is becomming excessive.


We did have a collie back in the 90's that was absolutely brilliant and could do _everything_ (often, without even having to be taught).

_Loved_ that dog. (He was heaven-sent.)

But then he passed away, and as if to rub salt in the wound, the 'three stooges' (as I refer to them) showed up soon afterward.



> I also dislike tail docking and ear croping. Dogs are perfect the way they are born it's about time people stop putting thier ideas on what a dog should look like


I agree. It's strange that some features on some breeds (such as short tails on dobermans, etc.) that you're used to seeing are things they were _not_ born with. (If you want a particular breed to have short tails, for example, why not just breed them with short tails, afterall?)



> and just enjoy what they are-Angels in fur!


The vast majority of them, at least.

But being complex, higher-brained animals, you can't really paint them all with the same brush, however.

_Loved_ the collie (I _still_ miss him), but as for the current three (little yappers with loud, siren-pitched barks), I'd like to crate 'em up and ship 'em to someone in Melbourne. :wink:



> -I LOVE DOGS!!


So do I, try not to get me wrong.

Even when a dog is particularly ill behaved, physical/verbal abuse (not to mention, ghastly surgical procedures) is _never_ the answer.

I can ride out our present dog-situation, while thinking ahead to what my _next_ dog will be like. (Local ordinances here don't allow over three dogs.)

I think I want a black lab! 

e


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

My favorite pet right now is my little grey cat 'Stacey', who's my constant companion (and types in passwords for me and things like that because I can never remember them).

e


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

lol enigma. Sounds like you got naughty angels in fur!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me that people actually think that their cat loves them. Reality check people - they don't. Cats are the droppings from Satan's butt hair after a night on the curry. A cat curls up on your lap because it wants warmth. It wraps itself around your leg because it wants feeding. It doesn't matter to them who's giving them warmth or food - they couldn't care less. It's the ultimate in ultimate cuboard love. I especially love it when, after ten minutes of purring and stroking, they suddenly turn around and give you a savage mauling, for no apparent reason. They are the sociopaths of the canine world.

I do however have a healthy respect for the look of total and utter distain, ney, *loathing*, that cats can give you. It's unparalled in the animal kingdom. You know what I'm talking about...that look they give you when you've just fed them and expect a stroking session in return..or when you're standing outside at 2am in your birthday suit, calling out 'Tiddles...Tiddles....bedtime'...

Evil personified.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

ShyTiger said:


> lol enigma. Sounds like you got naughty angels in fur!!


Yeah, you'd love 'em.

_Really!_

You wanna free pekingese, lhasa apso, and rat terrier? (I'll cover the shipping, LOL!)



Martinelv said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that people actually think that their cat loves them. Reality check people - they don't. Cats are the droppings from Satan's butt hair after a night on the curry. A cat curls up on your lap because it wants warmth. It wraps itself around your leg because it wants feeding. It doesn't matter to them who's giving them warmth or food - they couldn't care less. It's the ultimate in ultimate cuboard love. I especially love it when, after ten minutes of purring and stroking, they suddenly turn around and give you a savage mauling, for no apparent reason. They are the sociopaths of the canine world.
> 
> I do however have a healthy respect for the look of total and utter distain, ney, *loathing*, that cats can give you. It's unparalled in the animal kingdom. You know what I'm talking about...that look they give you when you've just fed them and expect a stroking session in return..or when you're standing outside at 2am in your birthday suit, calling out 'Tiddles...Tiddles....bedtime'...
> 
> Evil personified.


Maybe, but mine acts likes she's drugged all the time (just falls asleep in my lap at the computer, never creating a stir).

Nice and predictable (mostly).

e


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, they can't consciously think 'I love you' but they give affection and enjoy receiving affection and sleep on your head, tap your eyelids to wake you up (and not for food, just to play, sometimes) so I would say that's near as damn it for an animal that hasn't evolved emotionally to our standards. it's good enough for me. when I come in, my cat climbs up my legs, I pick him up and he repeatedly head butts me. They feel an instinctual pull towards their owner that is not solely about food and shelter.

I like the fact they are temperamental little bastards. you have to work for their love, not like dogs who are relatively 'easy' for want of a better word. except the one who tried to bite my face off when i was 5.

You're evil incarnate, Martin, not cats :twisted:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

g-funk said:


> You're evil incarnate, Martin, not cats :twisted:


LOL g-funk.

My husband keeps me posted on my dogs' antics. My terrier just gets more terrier every day though somehow he is the most loveable miscreant on earth.

On a recent mountain hike, Boo the Border Terrier became very preoccupied (as usual) by a stranger, a kind gentleman, taking photographs at a look out point in the mountains.

Boo got a stick, placed it at the guy's feet, and waited for him to play.

The man ignored him. Boo then picked up the stick, pranced around with it, and placed in on the guy's shoes.

The man ignored him. Boo, in a frenzy, grabbed the stick and hit the guy in the leg with the stick, LOLOLOL.

This man was too cool, he still ignored him. My husband indulges the little guy and he gets by with this type of behavior. Sigh.

But he is ever improving on his annoying techniques to get attention.

He also has the amazing capabability to retain his urine for upwards of 20 hours specifically to find the right places to mark. On the 2.5 hour return drive from this hike (before which he did not pee, unlike the ladylike Miss Gracie -- the lab mix) he made no request for a rest stop, and didn't get out at the rest stop, LOL. Though Grace and my husband did.

As soon as my husband got home and parked the car. He let the dogs out and started unloading the car. Gracie immediately went to her appropriate "spot" in the yard for her "pee-pee". Boo, seeing my husband's backback was a handy vertical surface, promptly uriniated on it.

ROARING.

Man I love animals.
But a terrier can drive you MAD. 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

> The man ignored him. Boo, in a frenzy, grabbed the stick and hit the guy in the leg with the stick, LOLOLOL.


I truly do not see the problem here.

The "boo" was entirely correct.

:lol:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

JanineBaker said:


> > The man ignored him. Boo, in a frenzy, grabbed the stick and hit the guy in the leg with the stick, LOLOLOL.
> 
> 
> I truly do not see the problem here.
> ...


HOWLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man these animals make me laugh so hard, I pee me knickers, LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree, I am evil incarnate, but cats are evil personified. Which is the greater ? We'll leave that to our dark lord to decide. I'll get back to you. He usually calls around sometime after breakfast.



> He also has the amazing capabability to retain his urine for upwards of 20 hours


Really ? I'm jealous. The maximum distended limit of the human stomach if 4.5 litres, which is 9 pints. How many times have I crashed onto my bed after a night of the lash with 10 pints in my belly, only to be awoken at 4am to have found that someone has set up the Trevi fountain in my underpants. I tell ya, the day I win the lottery is the day that I get a catheter fitted.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

yahoo has pet chat


----------

